# machine polishing



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

how many times a year could i use a da to polish my car using srp then glaze using ez creme.
what pads would be best for these combo


----------



## otis180808 (May 29, 2009)

stevept said:


> how many times a year could i use a da to polish my car using srp then glaze using ez creme.
> what pads would be best for these combo


As many as you want mate. polishing pads should suit your requirements.
:thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

flat or grooved pads with a da


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

Its about trial and error what ever you find suits your style of polishing best. :thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there a better one for a newbie to machine polishing


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

stevept said:


> how many times a year could i use a da to polish my car using srp then glaze using ez creme.
> what pads would be best for these combo


I want you to wrap your mind around this concept.

*You should only have to get aggressive with your paint ONCE in the life of your paint.*

Now here's why I say that. Paint damage is caused by improper paint maintenance practices. If what you are doing to your paint causes swirl marks and scratches, then it makes absolutely no sense to repair it. You must first identify what is creating the damage in your paint and correct that practice. Once you correct any improper maintenance practices that you have, you can fix your paint ONCE, and then properly maintain it from that point forward.

In reality, you will pick up some minor damage here and there but this damage should be easily remedied with a white pad and some very light polish like M205. A car only has so much clear coat on it and every time you repair damage, you are removing some of that clear coat. With the PC-7424XP or the DAS-6 dual action polishers, you are not going to be removing a significant amount of clear coat very fast, but you still do not want to be constantly using an aggressive polish like M105 every time you detail your car. Paint maintenance is about being proactive, not reactive. Do those things necessary to preserve your paint.

My 2-bucket wash process and detailed videos on dust removal address the two most common ways that paint is damaged. I suggest that you take a look at both. :thumb:


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi junkman thanks for the advice I watched your video yesterday, I'm going to buy a 2nd wash mitt I was thinking of getting the chenille wash mitt from Kent car care for the lower half of car


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Some excellent dvice from Junkmann above.

As for pads the Sonus SFX-3 for the SRP and SFX-4 for the galze will be perfect.

Any of the American finishing pads are ideal.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a light green vauxhall I can't see any swirls until I'm in a petrol station or under street lighting . Is there anything I can do to see the swirls when I start to polish. I don't have a garage or access to lights I see people use on here


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Just buy some builders flood lights (like this), not overly expensive and good for the job. Failing that you can work from an intensive torch (or head torch?).


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

With your kestrel das 6 would I get the 5 and 6 inch backing plate


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

If you mean us, you get both a 5 and 6" plate.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea sorry meant you I'll prob get one over Xmas when between Xmas and new year are u open I'm only in Leeds so I could drive over to you


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes we are open the Wednesday and Thursday between. best to give us a ring first but should be here from about 9:30am.

Tim


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Millz said:


> Just buy some builders flood lights (like this), not overly expensive and good for the job. Failing that you can work from an intensive torch (or head torch?).


I agree. That's all you need and those things are getting cheaper by the minute. Quality isn't all that great but hey, that's why they're so cheap. They'll definitely get the job done.



CleanYourCar said:


> Yes we are open the Wednesday and Thursday between. best to give us a ring first but should be here from about 9:30am.
> 
> Tim


Can I come? I can drive too!


----------

